# Haunted headpiece



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 16, 2008)

For the last two Halloween Seasons my costume has been a creepy Grave digger.
In 2010 my top hat was just a plain black top hat.
But in 2011 I wanted to up the creep factor of my Grave Digger costume,
So this is how I chose to haunt my Top Hat



Hope You Enjoy!

Cheers
Screaming Scarecrow


----------



## FearingtonHouse (Oct 10, 2011)

Beautiful! I wore a top hat last year with a tux but never considered haunting the hat. Great idea and a great job!


----------



## Dynomysus (Oct 28, 2011)

That is pretty darn bitchin'! WANT. Thanks for the turotial so I can now HAVE instead of just WANT


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Great ideas. Thanks for all the details. Love your top hat! I didn't know the drybrush and powder tricks, so Thanks again!


----------



## The-Dullahan (Feb 26, 2011)

A tophat can do a lot for a costume and I have been making them for years. You can keep modifying yours as time goes on and it will be something special in the end. Any shots of the entire costume?

Sadly, I am on the wrong computer, but I was able to dig up two photos of my hats from here, but they don't do the hats as much as your photo did yours.

This one was from a photoshoot for a jewelry company, but it is the crappier unedited version with a photographer's giant watermark in, because though the good one is online, I can't get it to load but you get the idea. Everything above the her top except for her hair and the necklace is part of the hat. It also has a set of welding goggles with a bunch of tiny fold-town lenses on them that I built out of old jeweler's equipment and a few small handheld magnifying lenses. It also has lots of pendantry, crystals and a dried raven's food hanging from the brim and a long scarf-like hatband. While I don't go about opening online stores for my stuff or put it in mail-order catalogues, it was kind of cool to have it modeled for them, even if the necklace was the important piece.









This one was made from one of my other hats for a Day of The Dead outfit (Complete with authentic bones, as I never leave home without a trunk full) all in about three minutes...but again, it's not the best photo.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/sabotage_april/6232507093/in/set-72157627864719452


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Very cool ScreamingScarecrow, I've been a fan of your work for a while. Great job on the tophat!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Great idea, ScreamingScarecrow. The redone top hat looks spectacular


----------



## FearingtonHouse (Oct 10, 2011)

Holy carp, Dullahan! You are a pro!!! Georgeous stuff...very creative. I could see those things going global. Wow.


----------

